# Another Hasegawa Messerschmitt



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kind of my go-to airplane if i can't figure out what to build next. Either a Hasegawa 1/48 WWII plane, or a Bf-109 of any make. Something fun and simple.
Pics here:
Hasegawa Bf-109G-10 (Early)

It's an early version of the Bf-109G-10 with small mainwheels (and thus the smaller wing bumps), and the tall tailwheel.

I've got questions about the color scheme. The kit instructions say it was a night fighter of II/NJG 11. But Squadron's In Action book has a photo of this very plane. The caption calls it a "special escort," probably of JG 54. It says they were used as top cover for the armored Fw-190s that were designed to attack bomber formations.

Must do more research.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build! I like all Bf-109's too.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the very early ones with two blade prop. A or B models.

The Aurora ME 109 was utter junk yet when you look close you realize the model looks more like the earliest ME than you at first think, it was stone age as compared to the later Bf-G models. I like the huge stoneage wheelpants used on the A version first Stuka as well. 

Both those planes belong in an Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

The Emil with a bee on its nose and a bomb on its belly.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Research away...


----------

